# Pfizer Genotropin help and advice



## fermanagh24 (Sep 22, 2012)

Lads what do we think of this GH? From what I can gather online it looks the real deal. Anyone have any knowledge on knowing if it's real or fake?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

I've only seen and used the go quick pen version, but can't help noticing that it says 40.4iu on the back, when 12mg should be 36iu.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Doesn't look right to me, and as said it should be 36iu and should also state that on the front of the box.


----------



## fermanagh24 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks lads, il give it a bash anyway, I trust the guy I have been buying off, he hasn't let me down yet, I just be cautious of GH because it's so hard to get around our way!! Il see what happens lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Fina said:


> Doesn't look right to me, and as said it should be 36iu and should also state that on the front of the box.


 it is 36iu (12 is the indication of the mg x 3 = 36iu) although i do agree it doesn't look right to me and i have never seen one without the mg next to the 12


----------



## fermanagh24 (Sep 22, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> it is 36iu (12 is the indication of the mg x 3 = 36iu) although i do agree it doesn't look right to me and i have never seen one without the mg next to the 12


 Thanks paul!!

I remember reading a post you had written a while back about how to check if it's GH, something like take 16iu and wait for side affects? Should I try this? Or just bin it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the problem with that approach now is that some fakes have compounds in them that will mimic these side effects, i have never seen this type of GH showing the dose of the cartridge without the MG its normally 12mg not just 12 i would steer clear.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

@Pscarb see the photo of the back of the box, it has 12mg (40.4iu), should that not be 36iu in brackets


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Anthony83 said:


> @Pscarb see the photo of the back of the box, it has 12mg (40.4iu), should that not be 36iu in brackets


 good catch buddy yea steer clear mate......


----------



## fermanagh24 (Sep 22, 2012)

It looks so genuine!! Can't believe it lol!! So annoying !!


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

fermanagh24 said:


> It looks so genuine!! Can't believe it lol!! So annoying !!


 Don't beat yourself up too much mate people in pharmacies have been caught out with fakes! Some are identical to the real thing


----------

